# Sport dog 825 e-collar reviews



## dalex117 (Feb 11, 2014)

I am looking at getting a new e-collar and was wondering if anyone had any experience with the Sport dog 825 (ie pros, cons). Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

You can search and find lots of info on Sport Dog collars.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Or, somebody could just come out and say that they flat out suck, and thus save you a bunch of time.


----------



## younggun86 (May 2, 2013)

I have had no problem with my sport dog collar, my dad has same one also and no issues. I use the collar for hunting and am pleased with it.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

copterdoc said:


> Or, somebody could just come out and say that they flat out suck, and thus save you a bunch of time.


What he said ....JUNK!!


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

I've used Sportdog for several years. No issues at all. I've had pretty much all the brands and Sportdog performs as well as any on the market. You'll get a lot of mixed comments or reviews on any collar choice. All have warranties and pretty much the same features. I like being able to fully charge both units from zilch in bout two hours. My 1825's last all day long for at least 3 days without a charge. I don't ever let em go without a charge any longer than that without being charged 

Just my two cents but I think you'll find it's money well spent if Sportdog happens to be your brand of choice.


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

Just an FYI - I do a lot with Sportdog and my comments I tried to be as unbiased as possible.


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

dalex117 said:


> I am looking at getting a new e-collar and was wondering if anyone had any experience with the Sport dog 825 (ie pros, cons). Thanks in advance for the input!


VERY good collar!!!


----------



## ziefisherman (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey rob...What did you not like about them ?


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Mine would not hold a charge past a day or two, and the stimulation from time to time on the same level was not consistent. Notice on dog's reaction, then tested on me lol.


----------

